# Tarjetas magneticas



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2012)

hola lo pongo aca por que se que sera un tema conflictivo, solo de curiosidad y para charlarlo.

alguien conoce como trabajan las lectoras y grabadora sde tarjeta sube  ??
de autobus ?? 
tener solo una idea basica de que implementos usa y tambien si saben en lineas general es como es el protocolo de escritura y lectura.

o sea cuando uno pasa la tarjeta que hace ?? que info verifica y que info guarda.



dedique un rato a buscar info, evito la perorata politica y fraudulenta pero hay algunas cosillas curiosas que no son necesariamente tencicas .
en este caso un video en ingles que no entiendo un pomo pero algo se intuye 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bUz6oe6AlFs#!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

En líneas generales la tarjeta solo lleva grabado un número de identificación. 

Cuando cargás la tarjeta , la máquina se comunica (tipo celular) con el sistema , donde hace la carga en la base de datos a tu cuenta y nombre , cuando sacás un boleto , se comunica y pregunta si tenés saldo , si es posible , entonces te expende el boleto y te descuenta de tu crédito en la base de datos. FIN


----------



## jlaudio (Nov 6, 2012)

que casualidad que hoy estuve averiguando sobre esas tarjetas  que utilizan la tecnologia llamada RFID y encontre un pequeño tutorial que habla sobre como desarmarlas...http://www.neoteo.com/foro/f9/tarjeta-contacto-3763/ pued voy a intentar abrir la mia jejeje... segun es un pequeño chip que tiene una antena el cual funciona con frecuencias altas las cuales proveen una corriente capaz de hacer funcionar el chip que contienen la informacion guardada en una memoria posiblemente EEPROM  y la frecuencia que utiliza varia de acuerdo en que se utiliza, busca en la wiki RFID (identificacion por radiofrecuencia) epero sea de ayuda
he aqui una tarjeta de transmetro que utilizo como ayuda didactica para quienes quieren saber que traen fisicamente, lo que me ha sorprendido es las vueltas de la antena y que recibe electricidad y a la vez envia informacion, si fuera mas corta dicha antena, unos cms 2-3cm se podria hasta introducir en la piel jejeje



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En líneas generales la tarjeta solo lleva grabado un número de identificación.
> 
> Cuando cargás la tarjeta , la máquina se comunica (tipo celular) con el sistema , donde hace la carga en la base de datos a tu cuenta y nombre , cuando sacás un boleto , se comunica y pregunta si tenés saldo , si es posible , entonces te expende el boleto y te descuenta de tu crédito en la base de datos. FIN


jejejeje osea que la tarjeta tiene un numero celular y se puede comunicar con el????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

> jejejeje osea que la tarjeta tiene un numero celular y se puede comunicar con el????


 
Pero nada que ver con la tecnología de un celular , el que si tiene una tecnología parecida , es el aparato donde ápoyas la tarjeta , que trasmite y recibe a la base de datos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2012)

me parece que estas errado 2M .
por lo que lei era posible que cuando solo trabajaba con el subte y las terminales eran fijas trabaje "online" pero al estar en colectivos trabaja "offline" .
nad d e ciencia ficcion ni ultra tecnologia, las terminales de lso colectivos no se comunican nada (offline) puesto que cuando podias ver la info de tus movimientos en la web (creo que ahora ya no ) tenias una demora de un par de dias.

la cosa es  mas simple:
la maquina te cobra.
lee y efectua el descuento y graba el nuevo valor.
si lo almacena (en la maquina) me refiero a el movimiento .
la info se baja en la terminal al final de el dia y luego se manda a la red .
como te dije esto se verifica por la demora en ver los movimientos cuando se podian ver .

elnumero de identificacion y otros parametros sirve entre otras cosas por que no solo se usan para subte, sino que para pagar en comercios, pero hay mas tema "antifraude" .

igual, a mi me interesaba saber el protocolo , o sea que lee, que verifica y como graba .
tambien info de el chip y capacidad.
calculo que este sistema suplanto a las de el chip que usaba telefonica antes por que al no tener contacto tiene mas vida util.
las de telefonica que usaban el cuadradito ese  con contactos (similar a una sim de celular ) no tenia un uso tan intenso como estas .
incluso ahora que lo pienso , los chips de acceso que funcionan como llaves son tambien sin contacto.
calculo que decanto a ese sistema por algo .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 6, 2012)

Además lo hace automáticamente, inmediatamente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

> calculo que este sistema suplanto a las de el chip que usaba telefonica antes por que al no tener contacto tiene mas vida util.


 
El problema no  fueron los contactos sino justamente el fraude de poder "cargar crédito a una tarjeta hecha con un pic"


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2012)

en este sistema de tarjetas SUBE  , si me permiten les contare por que el fraude es facil pero a su vez complicado.

como todo en esta vida al cosa comienza desde adentro, quienes trabajan en el sistema conocen el protocolo de programacion, la info tecnica de el hard y demas , lo cual permitiria que sea el sistema que sea se pueda grabar.
tan simple como lo hace la maquina en un kiosco.
basta tener uno la maquina y listo .

pero cual es el problema que lo hace dificil ?? 
mas alla de que hacer eso para ahorrar uno unos boletos de colectivo es un desproposito .
y si pretende uno fabricar fraudulentas en forma masiva lo unico que logras es que la cuenta regresiva comience, puesto que cada comprador sera un posible delator , con lo cual seras atrapado y en verdad estoy seguro que uno no hace fortuna de este modo y si logras unas vacaciones en un hotel de 1 /10 de estrella (la carcel ) .
pero bueno el tema es otro :
*el que sean personalizadas pero mas aun el que se lleve un registro.*

si usas al tuya personalizada como dije los movimientos se bajan , aunque sea cada 2 o 3 dias y luego de un tiempo de verificar que uno consume pero no recarga (obvio , para que quede registrada recarga debe ser por las maquinas oficiales)  >>> pasas a lista negra, y si tienen tus datos  >>> facil de identificar.

ahora bien , la otra opcion es grabar numero de usuario ficticio , para que no seas identificado.
en ese caso podes estar "usando y por ello generandole problemas a otra persona " .
pero aunque te tomes el trabajo de ir cambiando el numero de usuario hay algo que igual si queda registrado:
LOS MOVIMIENTOS.
a menso que seas un viajero compulsivo y andes a tontas viajando uno tiene una rutina de trabajo , por ejemplo  al final de el dia uno suele volver a su casa .
asi que luego de un par de meses con el soft adecuado podes hacer un grafico de las tarjetas dudosas (o mas bien de los numeros de usuario dudosos ) y ver si lso movimientos son similars con lo cual identificas a un unico individuo.
luego ver si termina el dia y lo empieza en el mismo lugar o zona.

luego un trabajo mas minucioso  o marcar algunas maquinas puede permitir individualizar.

es un trabajo que no creo que se lo tome la empresa, pero tampoco veo que sea un negocio para un electronico andar realizando ese fraude , no por lo menos para el colectivo.
no se si  para un sistema que te permita hacer compras, pero en el caso de compras quizas te pidan dni o algo .
y asi y todo ...........es rapido evaluar que unso pesos mal habidos no son negocio si esta en juego la libertad de uno .

creo que con esta breve descripcion ya hay una clara idea de que NO VALE LA PENA  el tema de fraude, y menos al costo actual.
si queres plata, no demasiada y vivir tranquilo , pancho y feliz: TRABAJA 
si queres plata, esta vez si mucha , y no te importa demasiado algunos asuntos, pero queres no tener problemas con la justicia : METETE EN POLITICA.

pero esto de fraudes y demas estupideces , te hago una pregunta:
sabes de alguno que lleve 10 años haciendo fraudes hoy dia ??  con al tecnologia que hay y los recursos ??  , NO . por eso hablaba de la cuenta regresiva, y cuando te atrapan ya quedas en la lista .
al pepe, por que no hay nada mejor que vivir tranquilo.

si me interesaba para saber, solo e curiosidad, este tipo de tarjetas son por lo que me parece a lo que decanto la tecnologia, y calculo se usan para control de acceso y demas .
se que hay botones y tarjetas chiquitas de material epoxi.
si alguien tiene info , solo apra saber como es ,no neecsariamente de la SUBE .
si de algun tipo que sea comun ,estandard y facil de conseguir. 

cuando estaban las tarjetas chip de telefonica uno podia "hacerse " de las que se descartaban , para usarlas, por que no se recargaban .
pero estas sube no se descartan , y se cobra su reposicion , asi que No son un soporte interesante para un tecnico , ya que no son de bajo costo .

_el otro dia me contaron de un trabajo :
cerradura de estas magneticas, con tarjetas de este tipo en vez de llave .... si perdes una la bloqueas, no hay que cambiar al cerradura y mandar a hacer 50 llaves nuevas (muy interesante para el cliente ) y me pasaron un valor........muy interesante para trabajar en ese rubro .
por eso me interesa._


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2012)

en casa hay 7 sube ,pero solo cargamos dos,y con esas dos la ocupamos cualquiera ,,como no tiene nombre,pero si un numero, no sabemos de quien es la tarjeta,
de todos modos ni me preocupo por la tarjeta ,los movimiento ni que me vigilen,
porque hay algo mucho peor,cámaras por todos lados  que te filman todo el tiempo y nadie dice nada?
o sea tenes una cámara que te apunta a tu puerta ¡¡ saben cuando salís cuando volvés ,por donde andas,
y quien me asegura que uno de los operadores no este en combinasion con algún delincuente?
ya hemos visto casos de policías ladrones,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

> _el otro dia me contaron de un trabajo :
> cerradura de estas magneticas, con tarjetas de este tipo en vez de llave .... si perdes una la bloqueas, no hay que cambiar al cerradura y mandar a hacer 50 llaves nuevas (muy interesante para el cliente ) y me pasaron un valor........muy interesante para trabajar en ese rubro .
> por eso me interesa. _




Se comercializan los lectores de esas trajetas , estaría bueno hacer el sistema con la sube que es personalizado


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en casa hay 7 sube ,pero solo cargamos dos,]



como las sacaste ? no son una por persona??

o vos le sacaste a los conejos ¿?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se comercializan los lectores de esas trajetas , estaría bueno hacer el sistema con la sube que es personalizado


sabes que no lo pense ???
pero hay 2 cosas :
1 -- para hacer  eso tenes que leer de verdad a la sube y ahi si esta saprendiendo cosas que se supone no deberias.

2 --- no me parece depender de el que fabrica las sube, si compro algo estandard puedo ponerle el numero de dni , pero no me parece piola, el dni de la gente lo conseguis facil, esta en las listas de elecciones, prefiero claves mas aleatorias.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2013)

hoy justo se me rompio una y la desarme (mal , desprolijamente ) el chip esta abajo de .

consultar requisitos en 
www.nativanacion.com.ar


y todo al rededor de la tarjeta el bobinado finito, varias vueltas.
lo que me queda la duda es :
la banda magnetica ?? esta de cuento ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2013)

Tiene los dos sistemas


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2013)

hola, que ??
si tiene el chip ?? y toda su tecnologia.

¿ para que el lector ??  que guarda en una y que en otra ?? 
ademas, los lectores de cinta en general hay que posicionarlos.

estas seguro que no es de cuento ???


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2013)

No es cuento... se usan tarjetas hibridas por que en muchos lugares aun no usan lectores nuevos y se debe pasar con banda magnetica... pero poco a poco han ido eliminandolos en "favor" de la nueva tecnologia...


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 1, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> _el otro dia me contaron de un trabajo :
> cerradura de estas magneticas, con tarjetas de este tipo en vez de llave .... si perdes una la bloqueas, no hay que cambiar al cerradura y mandar a hacer 50 llaves nuevas (muy interesante para el cliente ) y me pasaron un valor........muy interesante para trabajar en ese rubro .
> por eso me interesa._



Algo como esto:
www.lockitron.com


----------



## Dano (Sep 3, 2013)

Supongo que usan el mismo tipo de tarjeta Mifare allá.

http://www.slideshare.net/alejandro.benitez/ssistema-de-transporte-montevideo-presentation

Ahi tienen un poco de info tecnica de las tarjetas y eso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> como las sacaste ? no son una por persona??
> 
> o vos le sacaste a los conejos ¿?
> 
> .



es uno por persona ,papa mama y 4 niños =6 me confundí por en numero


----------

